

Show HN: Snorse – Convert text to morse code written using unicode snowmen - pipermerriam
https://github.com/pipermerriam/snorse

======
pipermerriam
☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃
⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃
⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄
⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄
☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃
⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ . ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄
⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄
⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄
⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃
⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃
☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ , ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃
⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ☃ ⛄⛄⛄

